# My MAC Collection  ***PICS***



## shellybells82 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UPDATED 01/08/08*
OK so since the last time I posted pics of my collection here, well, it has exploded.  First off, I've been collecting for YEARS.  I first discovered MAC in like 1996.  But yeah, I have WAAAAY too much MAC.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But its what I collect and its what makes me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is where I house it all, in my bathroom. Not pictured are my traincases, carryall, brush clutches, and some other misc stuff...  So without further ado, I present my sickness  MAC collection.
ENJOY!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't want to move all my non-MAC stuff outta the way for the pic, so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Non-MAC is the tower to the left, to the left  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only MAC in the one to the right



































I know.  I should have pulled out all my palettes and opened them.  Oh well.




TADA!!! THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 13, 2006)

great collection....


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 13, 2006)

Your collection is better than a MAC counter ... LOL!

Awesome!


----------



## sallyh88 (Sep 13, 2006)

NICE collection!  I wish I was so organized!


----------



## geminia (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome Collection


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 13, 2006)

Gasp! I think Im gonna pass out was that Metal Rock MSF?!!! 
GREAT COLLECTION Girlie!


----------



## shellybells82 (Sep 13, 2006)

Why, yes. Yes it was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thanks ladies!!


----------



## k_im (Sep 13, 2006)

whoa! i was wondering what your collection must look like since i buy from your sales all the time


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

**drooling**


----------



## Ksstavros (Sep 13, 2006)

Dear Lord!!  Love it!  I *think* you like makeup....lol!


----------



## User34 (Sep 13, 2006)

omg...nice!! =)


----------



## tinagrzela (Sep 13, 2006)

wow!!! What a great collection!! And so well organized!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 14, 2006)

i love your stuff... and it's organized so neatly!


----------



## angelica (Sep 14, 2006)

bahhhh ...you really dont need all this stuff ...can I have it?!


----------



## dovelysong (Sep 14, 2006)

^


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 14, 2006)

Awesome colection(s) girl woohoo!!


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 14, 2006)

:bigpimp:                                                    :holysheep: 

OMG i am an organisation freak and i love the way you have everything arranged! im inspired!

is that a mac traincase? would you recommend buying one? and what font did you use over your pics?


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 14, 2006)

fuggin awesome, i cant get over it


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Sep 14, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## shellybells82 (Sep 14, 2006)

yup, the 1st one is my MAC one...  honestly, i don't think its worth all the moolah...  when i originally bought it i was told "oh its heat resistant and insulated and..." blah blah blah... well, its not. 2nd, it tips over when theres no weight in the bottom  3rd, the freakin strap broke on it when i boarding an airplane and it fell and cracked like 6 shadows and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  4th, its a lot of $$ and heavy and yeah.... its easy to think about what i don't like about it... but in the end its MAC and i wouldn't get rid of it for the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    oh and the font is "Angelina"


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 14, 2006)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 W !​


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 14, 2006)

Lawd, that's a ton of make-up!!! Great collection!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 16, 2006)

Wowwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## macluver (Sep 16, 2006)

Ooh, I'm jealous. Great collection!


----------



## hootie2177 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats how BIG I want my collection to get!!  LOL LOL LlGreat stuff! I hope you have insurance on all that!!  LOL


----------



## capytan (Sep 29, 2006)

WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great collection there! I just counted the e/s you have in the 15 palette, and it adds up to 150 e/s!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 29, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 29, 2007)

Imma reach in and pick whatever I want from there right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's an awesome collection!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome collection.  I love how everything is so neat and organised.


----------



## Weasel (Sep 29, 2007)

holy shit you have like 150 eyeshadows lol


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, your stash is amazing !!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 11, 2007)

wow! nice! i especially love all your fluidlines, dang


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 12, 2007)

It looks so purrrrdy all organised and tidy =) Love ur collection!!


----------



## chazza (Oct 13, 2007)

gorgeous brush collection! and fluidlines!! *____*


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

wow! thats sooo much make up


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 8, 2007)

amazing!!! love all the fluidlines & paints in here


----------



## crazeddiva (Nov 9, 2007)

What an amazing collection


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow...love your collection, everything is so neatly organized as well !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_[Whoops, silly me. I already posted in this topic a month ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]_


----------



## seachell12 (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

*WOW!*

How long have you been collecting for?


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

love your collection. you're soo organise!


----------



## shellybells82 (Jan 9, 2008)

updated the pics... wow this really is an illness


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 9, 2008)

**Falls out** I knew I should've found you when I was in Plano. It would've been a helluva playdate!


----------



## shellybells82 (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_**Falls out** I knew I should've found you when I was in Plano. It would've been a helluva playdate!_

 
Haha.  Hells yeah it would have.  Just looked at your collection... I'm guilty of the empty box stash too.


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice collection! I have my brushes like that as well...


----------



## nunu (Jan 9, 2008)

great collection!!!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy Cow... I have a LONG way to go!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 9, 2008)

OMGGGGGGGG  are all those e/s palettes full????


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!  I have never seen so many fluidlines in one collection!!  And I think I drooled when I saw your pigments!!!!  GAH!  Can you adopt me so I can shade with your wonderful MAC goodness?  MSFs and eyeshadows!!  I wish mine could get to your size after a few years!  At least just for the brushes!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jan 9, 2008)

That is a HUGE collection!!


----------



## angelamarie (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, your collection has me stunned!!!

What are the little white things in your brush holder? It looks awesome and is such a great way to hold your brushes!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 9, 2008)

looove it all


----------



## shellybells82 (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelamarie* 

 
_Wow, your collection has me stunned!!!

What are the little white things in your brush holder? It looks awesome and is such a great way to hold your brushes!_

 
Here's the tutorial on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


YouTube - Sephora Inspired Brush Holder


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice collection and very well organised!


----------



## crazeddiva (Jan 10, 2008)

Stunning collection


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 10, 2008)

thats an amazing collection you have SOO much! and you have ALOT of pro palettes


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 10, 2008)

very impressive!!!


----------



## frocher (Jan 11, 2008)

Fab setup, and great collection.


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wowsers


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 12, 2008)

wow, thats grown!!!! love how organised you are


----------



## .meg. (Jan 12, 2008)

I love how you have everything to neatly arranged!

Sexy collection!


----------



## truemacaddict (Jan 12, 2008)

I LOVE MAKE UP PORN!! ure collection is so organised! i need u to come over and sort all my stuff out- so far its in lil bags all around the house lol. i went CRAZY lookin for my sprout e/s the other day- then my DAD found it in his car! god knows how it got there... unless IVE FINALLY CONVERTED HIM TO THE MAC SIDE too hehe!!


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Jan 13, 2008)

Great collection  & organization!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 16, 2008)

wow!! great collection


----------



## eccentric (Mar 16, 2008)

Dang, girl! Awesome stash! At first I was in awe like "woah, brushes GALORE!" then I saw everything else and just started drooling! HAHA, soo many fluidlines and shadesticks and everything, wowwww! ;D Nice.


----------



## frocher (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh lala!


----------



## User49 (Mar 17, 2008)

It's comforting to know that you have been collecting since 1996 or I would be one jealous person! I love the brush storage idea you have going on there! And I love all the mineralize bits and bobs


----------



## dz4shzy (Mar 19, 2008)

*gasp* I about passed out with so much excitment! Awesome collection! Envy your organization!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2008)

Great collection!! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 21, 2008)

i have a trolly like yours but u have like an extra bottom drawer doh! where did u get urs?

but damn u have a lot.  i really do hope you have insurance! haha


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 22, 2008)

great collection! .
i noticed you have the too faced kabuki brush .. i love it
i just bought it yesterday and i cant stop looking at it haha.


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, what a great collection!  *drools*


----------



## Kim. (Mar 22, 2008)

Amazing collection! Your pigments omg ahh. I've been wondering where you get those little white crystals to do the sephora inspired brush containers. I've looked at every dollar store near me and can't find them.


----------



## ricelover (Mar 26, 2008)

what great collections


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

nice nice nice


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 16, 2008)

i love how you organized everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OMG i'm drooling over all your MSFs


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 16, 2008)

love your collection!


----------



## Miss_Jessi (Nov 17, 2008)

All I can say is...WOW!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want my collection to be as big one day, for the sake of my wallet i'll go slowly!!


----------



## my_stuft_vanity (Nov 19, 2008)

Very very nice..and that was 2 years ago!!!  Any additions to your fabulous coullection???


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow amazing collection! I love how you organise your drawers!


----------



## gitts (Nov 20, 2008)

This is an awesome collection.  Are you a makeup artist or is this your personal collection?


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, WOW!


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 20, 2008)

You should also open up your eyeshadow palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




great collection!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 22, 2008)

oh my gosh!! your collection is so awesome and so organized!!!! i'm drooling over all those MSF!!!! i only have one! (sniff sniff!)


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 22, 2008)

There IS a God! 
sooo yummy! just look at the brushes! *faints*
Will i ever be rich enough?


----------



## chirufus (Nov 22, 2008)

great collection


----------



## vbretta (Nov 23, 2008)

Soooooo jelous!


----------



## michthr (Nov 23, 2008)

slowly but surely im building up my collection! but yours is amazing! looooooove it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apaintedlife (Nov 23, 2008)

Love your collection!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

Great stash you got going there, Impressive!!!


----------



## EllieFerris (Nov 23, 2008)

Holy crap - GREAT collection!


----------



## shellybells82 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *my_stuft_vanity* 

 
_Very very nice..and that was 2 years ago!!!  Any additions to your fabulous coullection???_

 
I haven't been buying as much as I used to.  For a while there, if a new collection was released, I had to have nearly everything.  Now, I know if I have 6 bright red lipsticks, i probably don't NEED the newest one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_You should also open up your eyeshadow palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



great collection!_

 
I know.  I should have.  One of these days, when everything is clean and organized I will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In the meantime, here is a pic OLD pic of some of my pallettes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_This is an awesome collection.  Are you a makeup artist or is this your personal collection?_

 
Nope.  This is all mine, just for me.  I'm just a MAC obsessed gal who now wonders where all her money went.


----------



## gingin501 (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW!!!!  Great collection!!!


----------



## honey_babee (Feb 15, 2009)

holy crap its like a mac store O_______________________O


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm drooling all over myself!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 17, 2009)

holymoly that is a beautiful collection.


----------



## pcsocake (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm drooling buckets I could drown the whole city!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

Wooowwwww!!!


----------



## Arshia (Mar 2, 2009)

Ahh Omg Im Sooo Jealous! Lol I Love It All!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 2, 2009)

Huge collection!!


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

WOW !~ Great Collection !!


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Mar 3, 2009)

pigments, fluidlines.  The collection is wonderful.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 3, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous collection!  I especially love how organized everything is, and how awesome your brushes look in those containers with the beads.  And those piggies *drool*, lol.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 3, 2009)

Very organized collection!


----------



## Rocki Fatale (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW I'm jelly

One question... how do you decide what you're gonna do everyday? I would be so overwhelmed, put on a bit of mascara, and run


----------



## x33cupcake (Mar 7, 2009)

damn..


----------



## ellabella27 (Mar 7, 2009)

that is so amazing


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! Your collection is amazing and I can only dream to EVER have that much MAC haha.


----------



## bernabeu (Mar 9, 2009)

awesome... love how you orginize...


----------



## thespry (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh.My.God.


----------



## VickieG (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, what a collection!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 1, 2011)

oh my gosh! This is amazing!


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 21, 2011)

amazing!!


----------



## nightingails (Oct 30, 2011)

wow *drooling*


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

I love how you have your brushes stored..so cute!


----------



## SweetGlamMakeup (Nov 7, 2011)

great collection!!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 10, 2012)

Ahhhh I looove looking at other peoples colllections! Makes me feel normal lol great collection!


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Very organized loveeee!


----------

